# Show me your foalzillas!



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Good LORD! FOUR months?!?! He looks like a yearling lol. How tall is momma?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

She is about 14.3-15h.. I am always being told 14.2, 14.3, and 15h on her.He was measured 11.2h at 2 mo.. Haven't measured him lately


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

My goodness, my yearling was only 12  he's cute!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Arab_Angel (Nov 22, 2006)

wow! my yearling was 14.1hh on her birthday. how big is the sire?


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

His sire is 16h about 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

cutttttiiieeee


----------



## Arab_Angel (Nov 22, 2006)

wow he must have some tall lines in his pedigree! my girls parents are both 16.2hh


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Ill show you my foalzilla.. well a picture of her a a 4 month old.. your baby makes her look like a mini lol. and then a picture of her as a yearling-zilla lol :rofl:


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

BarrelBeginner she is pretty!


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks Im so happy I got her she and her mom were only 500$ and we sold her mom back to the lady to use as a jumper and then I bought her from my dad for 100$.. best way I spent my money


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

3 months here.. dam is over 15 hands for reference. He is a BIG boy!








another 3 month old. Dam is smaller at 14.3-15h


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

whoah.. the first one has some pretty cool markings.. is he still 3 months? or do U have a picture of what his marks look like now??


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

My little foalzilla, 4 1/2 months old. Dam is 15.3-16hh, sire 14.2. In the pasture, grey mare is her dam, black mare is my Hano who is 16.2 for reference. Little miss sassy pants will be getting weaned as soon as I am home from vacation. She's a tank!


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

barrelbeginner said:


> whoah.. the first one has some pretty cool markings.. is he still 3 months? or do U have a picture of what his marks look like now??


here he is at four months


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

He is so adorable lol. I like his random spots and the leg markings


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Very pretty babies here. LOVE the coloring and markings of GhostwindAppaloosa's foalzilla ;-)
I love watching change and development in babies, thank you for sharing, I am excited to see this guy grow up.


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

BrieannaKelly said:


> Very pretty babies here. LOVE the coloring and markings of GhostwindAppaloosa's foalzilla ;-)
> I love watching change and development in babies, thank you for sharing, I am excited to see this guy grow up.


Me too  He is going to be breathtaking when he is an adult. I just cant wait. He is staying here so I'll be sure to have lots of photos of him
Right now he is fuzzy wuzzy. For some reason my white horses get the THICKEST fur coats in winter.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

My paints white part of the pattern.. is ALWAYS thicker then the colored part lol.. crazy.. but it looks pretty cool


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Here is mine. He's almost 6 months old. 12 hands tall out of a barely 14 hand dam. He's grade but 1/2 pinto 1/2 I am not sure.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

Here's my little Fonzie! He is a miniature horse. 

This is him the day he was born. Major cuteness!









He is just a little over a year old here.


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

Awwwuhh your babies are awesome!! Or should I say your Foalzillas are awesome. =]


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

Any excuse to show pictures of Red. I wouldn't consider him a foalzilla, but he's growing perfectly and I couldn't be happier with him.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

Aweeee they are all so cute. That mini makes me wanna cuddle
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ladygodiva1228 (Sep 5, 2012)

This is my little filly April at 2 weeks. Cute little ******.









Here she is at 6 months. Sticked and taped at 12.2 hands and 536lbs








Again with mamma. Mom and dad are both 14hands


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

^The butt pic is great, how cute!


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Yay! Baby Foal-Monster pictures.









*I WILL EAT YOU*


He's wider than he is tall. 7 Months!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Here's my chunky monkey Henny at 5 weeks. Dat booty!!








Then here at 4 months whenever I first brought him home.








And these were taken at 5 months. He sticked at 11.2 hh, but he went through another growth spurt so I'll have to stick him again. He's 6 months tomorrow! How time flies  In the last picture he's standing next to his Uncle Gully, who is 14.2 hh. Gully is absolutely the best baby sitter Henny could have. Oh, and Henny is STILL wearing a weanling halter. Curse that adorable baby doll head of his!! :lol:


----------



## SeamusCrimin (Oct 1, 2012)

All these little foals are so cute!! I love the butt photo!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

hmmm. Well you can't really tell if you arent familiar with miniatures, but I have quite the little foalzilla as well  or rather...mollyzilla.

She is 5 weeks, 4 days old- but I only have pictures of her at a day old unfortunately. I broke my camera D:


Mama is 235 pounds, 34" tall. Her sire is 35" tall.









She has a little playmate mule colt who is almost two months old, but she's already way bigger than him. 1 1/2" taller, 11 pounds heavier, and MUCH stockier xD she's a sturdy little thing!






















her playmate for reference: his name is Jiggy (Jigsaw).


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

AWUUHHHH!!!! I love them! I want them all! =]


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

Our (unexpectedly) large colt Hoggan (the bay...) 13.1hh at 3 months. The mare next to him is 14.3, the black pony is 13hh. (Neither are his dam - who is behind them all in the barn stuffing her face to keep up with his humungous appetite!)









Or another reference shot... 









He is a Georgian Grande (Saddlebred x Clydesdale) we weren't expecting quite so much size from this crossing (neither parent is large for their breeds) but he came out giant and has just continued to grow at a rapid rate - eeeeek!


----------



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

OMG Hoggan is beautiful!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

Sometimes these hybrids are just gianormous! How is the mare doing? Is she falling behind?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Indy when he was a foallizza, he's all growed up now!

4 months old












Only a day old here with his momma


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

This is my foalzilla when he was first born =] He was a BIG boy.


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

AndersonEquestrian said:


> Sometimes these hybrids are just gianormous! How is the mare doing? Is she falling behind?


Not at all, she is maintaining condition well. A bit more possessive of he meals than she usually would be... But holding her own well. 

In regards to his height, it probably shouldn't have been so unexpected, his sire's dam was 17hh, his sire over 16hh (Saddlebreds) so there is height hiding back there and his Clyde side is pretty much 17.1 all the way back... But his own parents are 15.2 and probably 16.3hh ( I need to stick her to be certain)... He is the first foal for the pair, I was rather expecting a foal that matured out about 16-16.2hh. (I'm now telling myself he's just an early grower and he'll stop sooner rather than later.... But that might be denial :shock: )


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

TheLastUnicorn said:


> Not at all, she is maintaining condition well. A bit more possessive of he meals than she usually would be... But holding her own well.
> 
> In regards to his height, it probably shouldn't have been so unexpected, his sire's dam was 17hh, his sire over 16hh (Saddlebreds) so there is height hiding back there and his Clyde side is pretty much 17.1 all the way back... But his own parents are 15.2 and probably 16.3hh ( I need to stick her to be certain)... He is the first foal for the pair, I was rather expecting a foal that matured out about 16-16.2hh. (I'm now telling myself he's just an early grower and he'll stop sooner rather than later.... But that might be denial :shock: )


I have a Saddlebred she is awesome. Sometimes they go back to their grandparents and dont have many qualities of the actual dam and sire. I always thought that was interesting when that happens. 

He is a lovely colt though. What are you going to do with him?


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

Endiku, I LOVE the mini mules!!!! I have been trying to talk my friends into breeding one for me. If you ever don't want one of those cutties......


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Holy baloney there are some uber cute babies here! :-D


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

AndersonEquestrian said:


> I have a Saddlebred she is awesome. Sometimes they go back to their grandparents and dont have many qualities of the actual dam and sire. I always thought that was interesting when that happens.
> 
> He is a lovely colt though. What are you going to do with him?


I love Saddlebreds, own 4 of them, but have always felt that the more modern ones need more substance - hence the cross we made.

There is a fair bit of his sire in his personality but not much of his looks really, not much of his dam in looks or mind... I do see a fair bit of Saddlebred in him, if not specifically his sire, but the bone and substance he got from his dam. Overall he met all my set in stone criteria....(I'll be honest, I was more than half hoping for a filly - in buckskin with some body white... but hey...I'll take it!) It'll be interesting to see him grow. He more closely resembles the Saddlebred mare next to him in the first photo (who is only very distantly related) than either of his parents, at least in my mind. 

He will likely start in harness, then move into dressage... From there we'll go whichever way he seems to be most natually inclined. He is a fabulously friendly colt, very respectful, solid minded and full of try... It is my hope that he will, eventually, be suited for a youth rider with his sensible but animated way of going about the world - though with his size he might wind up a bit more horse than needed for that particular role :lol:


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

TheLastUnicorn said:


> Our (unexpectedly) large colt Hoggan (the bay...) 13.1hh at 3 months. The mare next to him is 14.3, the black pony is 13hh. (Neither are his dam - who is behind them all in the barn stuffing her face to keep up with his humungous appetite!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hogga wins foalzilla!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Litterella, haha- they're tons of fun! Both babies have the nice, floaty movements of their dams but are solid enough to be riding ponies for kids if we so wished. I have to say though, they have some very strong characters and they aren't for the inexperienced owner! I'd say one would fit in just perfectly with little Danee though... 

Here is our spring baby, Tempest. She's 8 months old and felt a little left out xD excuse her fatness...we're working on that. Apparently mini horse x donkey = mini blimp. She's only on hay and some grower pellets!










Oh, and here is our REAL foalzilla. His name is Peppin and he's a registered Thoroughbred that was rescued along with his dam and four others. No recent pictures of him, but here he is when he first came to us at BARELY three months old and already 13.2hh at the butt. The lady is 5'5 for reference.









He's now a year old and already 15.3hh at the butt. We expect him to mature a bit taller than mama at 16.2-16.3hh. Unfortunately he lost his left eye in a freak accident back when he was about 9 months old, but he's adapting well and is now in a big pasture with a couple of other gelded colts to be a baby until its time to break him  after a terrible start to life, we figured that was the least we could do for him.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I didn't have any foals this year (my only mare bred aborted) but here are some of my past babies.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

And a few more.


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

What cuties!!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

WSArabians- I'm so sorry to hear that. Its been a very tough year for broodmares for some reason.

I absolutely LOVE the picture of that foal rearing though! What a cutie.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Endiku said:


> WSArabians- I'm so sorry to hear that. Its been a very tough year for broodmares for some reason.
> 
> I absolutely LOVE the picture of that foal rearing though! What a cutie.


Gosh, but hasn't it?! So many foals were lost, it seems.
This mare I bought from South Dakota and was so excited for. I don't know the exact reasons for the abortion (I had her ultrasounded and shots done at seven months) but I have a suspicion that it's because she has an extended vulva and needed caslicks. I almost lost her with the baby but after a long struggle she is starting to look like a horse again. 

That rearing baby is a colt I bought from California! I'm uber excited to get him showing now that he is growing up! Still think he's hot stuff and loves to show off! LOL


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Poor girl! I'm so glad that she's on the mend though, it would of been horrible to loose both of them. We were very lucky to not loose any of our three foals for the year, but many of our friends had a heck of a time with their mares.

O_O I think I'm in love. I love how easily recognizable he is in those two pictures. He's so streamline and graceful looking. You'll have to give updates once you start showing him. I'm a HUGE sucker for the bay arabians.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Here's my foalzilla Jet first time standing








Now he is a yearling and he is more like Rumpzilla lol 

















This is Jackpot he is a dunskin colt and he is going to be a bigger boy than Jet I think. He is 13 hands at 8 months old and is and inch shorter than Jet who is 5 months older.
















He says let me on the porch I'm sure I need to eat that dog food.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Cute babies everybody!!!!


----------



## 27cfmd (Sep 3, 2012)

I rescued her mom in May when she was nine months pregnant and she was severely underweight so thankfully we had a very healthy baby girl.

A few days old in this one.










She is probably a little under 3 months in this one.










She has some long legs!


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

all of them are so cute!


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm (Sep 3, 2012)

Such Cuties! I saw a few Donkeys X Minis, I hadn't really heard of that before! now would they be called Mini Mules I assume? I have a mini, and didn't know about them!


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

I had a mini mule! SHe was a pain in the BUTT!!!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I used to have a mini mule too he was the smartest thing I've ever owned. Could escape from anything and anywhere lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

I have to admit ya.. She was VERY smart taught her to ground drive in like 3 seconds.. but she had a seperation problem.. She didnt want to be away from our bigger horses.. but if she was with them.. NO WAY IN HECK WOULD WE BE ABLE TO CATCH her.. so she had to go..


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I didn't have a round pen and when we bought him he seemed pretty calm and gentle well I put him out in my 15 acre pasture
it took a year before I got just walk up and catch him. He would do everything to get away even swim through my pond lol. At least we just bought him to be a companion animal for my horse at the time I had only Pepper.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Yes, they're called Miniature Mules  We breed and show them. They definitely can be a PITA and need a firm handler that can convince them that obeying is in their best interest, but once you've won them over they're the most loyal, friendly, steady little guys! My little mini mule, Honor- is still learning that 'leading' doesn't mean "pull back as hard as you can!!!' and she's already over 6 weeks old  little buggar. Otherwise she's sweet as anything though, and full of personality!

Almost too much personality, actually XD


----------



## hobbyhorse (Feb 20, 2010)

The foalzilla in my avatar is now a 2 year old fillyzilla. Today she thought she was godzilla. The guy I rent horse property from was telling me he was shocked as he watched his big dog attack one of his goats. He said my fillyzilla ran over and got in the middle of the attack and starting kicking the dog thus saving the goat's life. She's part arabian, part quarter horse and now add fearless to her bloodlines. She did not have any injuries from the skirmish.


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

Updated pic of my foalzilla. i think this is from today.


----------

